# First Aid For Puppies



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

This link was posted on the breaders board I am on. I felt that we may need it here also. It has some very valuable information on it. 

http://www.googobits.com/articles/p0-586-f...or-puppies.html


----------

